
What is your prefered VPS host? - JohnTHaller
Some of the recent comparisons of Linode and Digital Oceans&#x27; track records regarding security issues and downtime has led me to wonder what folks are using overall as their VPS hosts.  I&#x27;ve read quite a few reviews of different hosts and have toyed with the idea of using Linode, GoGrid or similar.  I&#x27;ve used Rackspace Cloud in the past, though their pricing is similar to a dedicated box.  I&#x27;ve also run across some interesting articles on SLAs and how useful they are like this one: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.cloudharmony.com&#x2F;2011&#x2F;01&#x2F;do-slas-really-matter-1-year-case-study.html<p>So, what say you HN?  If you had a decently popular site to host and were more concerned with uptime and security but still wanted a good deal, what would you use?
======
jlgaddis
I've had a VPS ($20/month, 1 core, 768 MB RAM, 20 GB HDD) w/ ARP Networks[0]
for three and a half years or so. I have no major complaints and would (and
have) recommended them to many others.

ARP is a small company with one guy pretty much running the show. If you
need/want instant provisioning, "hand holding", or a number you can call, they
are not for you -- I want to say that up front.

That said, I've been quite happy with the service. I no longer use the VPS for
my primary web sites but that's because I work for an ISP and can throw as
many physical servers in the rack and use as much bandwidth as I want.

When I was using it, I had no problems handling hundreds of requests per
seconds when I got linked by Reddit, The Atlantic, Gizmodo, and others all in
the same day. I was driving to work and knew "something was up" because I was
receiving an usual number of "new follower" e-mails from Twitter but no alerts
were generated because the VPS was handling it just fine. (All in all, it was
something like 175k visitors to my blog that day, the VPS just kept chugging
along.)

Like I said, ARP isn't for everyone but it works well for me. There hasn't
been 100% uptime but Garry (the owner) is extremely transparent and, if he's
online, you can drop into his IRC channel and chat with him (and he'll happily
keep you updated when an issue does arise).

[0]: [http://arpnetworks.com/](http://arpnetworks.com/)

------
AgLiAn
13EUR/month, 1GB RAM, 40 GB HDD, 2TB traffic
[http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_vserver/vq12](http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produkte_vserver/vq12)

------
whichdan
I've been using [http://www.m5cloud.com/](http://www.m5cloud.com/) for a side
project and it's really nice -- you can scale CPU/RAM/Disk independently
instead of getting shoehorned into set pricing tiers. The
flexibility/transparency made it a lot better than a low level Rackspace Cloud
Server which is very ambiguous about how much processing power you actually
get. That said, I still do use Rackspace Cloud for a different project.

------
geuis
I've used multiple vps providers through the years.

Rule 1: Stay the hell away from Rackspace. I was a Mosso user for a while and
then it went to hell. Switched to Slicehost and was incredibly happy with them
for years until Rackspace bought them. Then it went to hell when they migrated
my vps to their infrastructure in January.

I've since switched to Linode and been very, very pleased. They're inexpensive
and periodically just upgrade your hardware capabilities at no increase in
cost to you.

------
spicer-matthews
At Cloudmanic Labs ([http://cloudmanic.com](http://cloudmanic.com)) we use
Linode for production stuff. Mainly it is worth the extra money to give our
customers even a few milliseconds faster response times.

Our apps make a fair amount of concurrent calls to the server. So the 8 cores
at Linode really helps.

For all our non-customer production stuff we use Digital Ocean. DO is great.
If your site does not have lots of concurrent connections DO is a great
option.

------
stevejalim
I'm a fan of [http://bigv.io](http://bigv.io) from Bytemark. I've also had
good times with webfaction.com

------
zachlatta
I was initially tempted by DigitalOcean's prices and specs, but was quickly
disappointed. My $20/m's VPS from them was outstandingly "meh". On paper it
looked like a great deal, but the performance was nowhere near what they
claimed it'd be.

About 6 months ago I switched over to Linode and have been loving it ever
since. Their customer support and performance is top notch!

~~~
iends
Until their is a security incident...

~~~
zachlatta
I felt they handled the security incident fairly well. Definitely better than
the majority of companies.

------
cel
HostVirtual [http://vr.org](http://vr.org) $10/month, 512MB, 10GB

BuyVM [http://buyvm.net/](http://buyvm.net/) $15/year, 128MB, 15GB

I've had great service with both of these.

------
sanke93
Digital Ocean has been working really good for me, plus its cheaper than
Linode!

~~~
jbrooksuk
I signed up with them a few weeks back to release my (still unreleased) SaaS
on. Worked really well for me.

I've been using them to test live etc, set Dokku up and what not and I've had
no issues.

------
japhyr
For open source projects, [http://rackspace.com](http://rackspace.com). I you
ask, they will probably host your OSS project for free.

------
eretec
ovh, they just release new server today at 3£/month
[https://www.ovh.co.uk/dedicated_servers/kimsufi.xml](https://www.ovh.co.uk/dedicated_servers/kimsufi.xml)

~~~
dholowiski
But you have to live in the UK to buy it.

